
Ask HN: Why is “My Bathroom Mirror is Smarter Than Yours” being posted so much? - davelnewton
This has been posted so many times-possibly dozens. Why? How?<p>Is someone trying to game this Medium story for some reason? If so, why does HN keep allowing it to appear over and over?<p>(14 times at last count, with tweaky URL settings to deliberately bypass HN&#x27;s dupe posting filter.)
======
ocdtrekkie
Medium seems to have some URL cruft at the end of it that is unique for
different users, and it doesn't seem like HN knows how to dedupe that.

~~~
gus_massa
Duplication is usual problem with Medium stories.

In this case the story is interesting enough to submit and gain a few points,
but not enough to get to the front page, so it's not easy to link to the
previous main discussion and try to keep all the comments there.

A similar problem has the "Banned by Tesla (I)" and "Banned by Tesla (II)"
stories. I think one of them was more lucky, but I'm not paying too much
attention because I think it's a pointless discussion.

I remember a few previous case, were one submission was very successful (front
page and many points+comments) and it was unintentionally resubmitted many
many many times: "The resolution of the Bitcoin experiment", "The Sad State of
Web Development", "Paul Graham Is Still Asking to Be Eaten"

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Medium seems a common enough share source these days that it might be worth HN
looking into filtering out the junk at the end of the URL for deduplication
checking.

~~~
dang
It's on our list.

------
nkijak
Don't be jelly

------
echolima
I'm sure he has invested some very serious cash into something he should not
be spending that much time looking at, and now he wants a return on investment
by building a readership; cue the submission bots/friends/family to spread the
word.

~~~
davelnewton
I wish I had that many friends; this is nuts.

